# Filming the Scum



## photobusking (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm avoiding my homework to tell you guys about an idea I've had bouncing around my head for a while. trigger warning: 2edgy ahoy. 

So I took in a homeless kid. 

He's 22. His dad died three months ago. He's in my town fresh out of rehab. I met him in Taco Bell slumped over a table waiting for his piece of shit flip phone to charge. My landlady says I can have a guest for only 10 days at a time, and I had to make the offer. My dad died eight months ago, and while I've never been to rehab, I've been on the street. 

This kid has some fucking stories. We can walk down the street together and he'll be able to find all the needles and empty heroin tickets. He'll go for a cigarette hunt while I'm in class and tell me about the insane shit that happens when he runs into the homebums he's befriended since he's been here, mostly his fellow rehab alumni. 

Thanks to milking the system for everything I could, I've gotten my hands on some photo and video equipment. I want to film my city's dirt. I want to interview the bastards and scumbags. I want to show the world the guy who thinks he's Jesus and has a plan to summon a fleet of starships to wipe out the whole fucking world. I want to shoot a documentary full of blurred faces and altered voices as the paranoid fucks check their locks again for the third time that night or as the prostitute does her rounds in the Arby's parking lot. And I want to juxtapose it with the posh lie that my city endlessly vomits out, overdosing on it's own ego. Even my fuckin' landlady threatened me with eviction for keeping the kid too long. I want to use my camera as a weapon, and the truth as violence. I want to tear this place apart. 

Be on the look out. I'll be sure to share it here when it's done, even if it is just an endless orgy of rambling hobos. If you've got any tips or advice or even want to be in the damn film, swing by wilmington NC and we'll fuckin' party.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

Well they probably won't be hobos, cuz hobos work and wander. It will be the incoherent ramblings of bums and wingnuts. Would probably be interesting and hilarious to watch.

I'd say go for it. You'll probably meet some interesting characters


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 8, 2015)

Lots of hooker stuff, please.


----------



## photobusking (Sep 8, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Lots of hooker stuff, please.



You got it.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

Junkie wingnut hookers


----------



## landpirate (Sep 8, 2015)

going to move this to the projects section of the forum.


----------



## angerisagift (Sep 9, 2015)

this sounds pretty AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the rants of homeless peeps and others.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 9, 2015)

sounds like vice magazine 15 years ago. and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah would be cool. But if the day comes I'm insane I probably.won't want filmed. I meet a lot of what everyone's calling wingnuts and i can just sit and listen. Ate shrooms my first time a few days ago and there was this guy who sells tyedye and he was fried fried and just goinnnnnnn but just to sit and not even make sense is beyond interesting. Blah blah haha


----------



## Odin (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey it sounds like an interesting project man.
Just do not forget to have some respect for the humanity of your subjects... wingnut, hooker, or bum.


----------



## photobusking (Sep 9, 2015)

Odin said:


> Hey it sounds like an interesting project man.
> Just do not forget to have some respect for the humanity of your subjects... wingnut, hooker, or bum.



Nothing but respect dude. The only disrespect is for the people in my town who look past it every day and go on with their lives like it isn't happening. Like there's no underlying need that they've never had to worry about. Everybody here has a fuckin' opinion on a $10 minimum and they all bitch about how hard they've worked, but if there's one message I want this to send, it's that there's a difference between having it 'hard' and being on the fuckin' bottom.


----------



## photobusking (Sep 9, 2015)

Tatanka said:


> Yeah would be cool. But if the day comes I'm insane I probably.won't want filmed. I meet a lot of what everyone's calling wingnuts and i can just sit and listen. Ate shrooms my first time a few days ago and there was this guy who sells tyedye and he was fried fried and just goinnnnnnn but just to sit and not even make sense is beyond interesting. Blah blah haha



That's where my buddy comes in. He'll give me the heads up if there's an area where only he's welcome. When that happens, it's pivotheads/blacked out gopros and concealed mics. And of course that's when the faces will be blurred and voices altered. No names or locations of hiding spots, etc. 

Even a meth-fueled rant about space-time and the system has something to say about our social world.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 10, 2015)

photobusking said:


> That's where my buddy comes in. He'll give me the heads up if there's an area where only he's welcome. When that happens, it's pivotheads/blacked out gopros and concealed mics. And of course that's when the faces will be blurred and voices altered. No names or locations of hiding spots, etc.
> 
> Even a meth-fueled rant about space-time and the system has something to say about our social world.



This part kinda sounds like a bad idea, lol. 

Good luck anyways [emoji41]


----------



## photobusking (Nov 27, 2015)

So for anybody still interested, I'm sorry to say this project has been cancelled. My "friend" in all of this ended up ripping me off, and I'm a fucking moron for trusting him. I'll be writing up a short piece on that later. 

Sorry folks. Maybe I'll record pissed off meth heads later on in my career, but whatever.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2015)

photobusking said:


> So for anybody still interested, I'm sorry to say this project has been cancelled. My "friend" in all of this ended up ripping me off, and I'm a fucking moron for trusting him. I'll be writing up a short piece on that later.
> 
> Sorry folks. Maybe I'll record pissed off meth heads later on in my career, but whatever.


sucks dude.. The last douchebag I lived with got me for $900 but whatever money/property can be recovered. Just makes you more cautious in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 27, 2015)

DO EET!


----------



## photobusking (Nov 30, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> sucks dude.. The last douchebag I lived with got me for $900 but whatever money/property can be recovered. Just makes you more cautious in the future.



Yeah, it's one of those times where I start to think "Well, I learned a lesson."

And then I instantly think "When the fuck am I ever going to apply that lesson again?"


----------



## creature (Nov 30, 2015)

was going to say, as i was reading the 1st posts, "see how you actually treated, before you invest too much".

it's ok.

a good lesson..

addiction never leaves.

the only things that remain is whether you do what is right or do what you are addicted to.

the edge there is whether you are just fucking human, or whether you are a fucking junkie,

& junkies deserve pity, for sure, but as scary fucking sad as it is, they are not to be given trust.
& maybe we are all fucking junkies...

but the point is whether we are addicted to each other

or to something we would kill someone for..


every lie ever told is *exactly* the same as what an addiction says... soo.... yes..
you can try & be hopefull. but..

if someone has already let themselves go?

that is where they fucking are.

they climb out either fucking *quickly* 
or not at all.

people stay addicts because they desire it.

however, dig *this*..

they may not be responsible for what they desire..

they.. & i.. we

are only responsible for what we do *despite* what we desire...

desire is not a big fucking excuse.

what excuse is there for lying?

desire?

give me a fucking break.

i don't pity the shits whom are shat on, because they, ultimately, so long as they *work* to be be from the shit they are given, they will find they are stronger than it..

i pity the shits who are shits who continue to give shit, & know it is harder to *not* give shit, because they are the fuckers who poison existence..

after them are the ones whom do not care..

& the ones whom fight, however weakly

are the ones

whom are forgiven..

soo...

everybody looks for the deal.

what matters is whether or not you keep your promise, even if you find something you like better.

after all.. everybody is a junkie to themselves..


& that may even be true of fucking Jesus..


although...
shitheads like *him*

*may* have been junkies to shitheads like *us*...


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Dec 1, 2015)

Hate to hear about what happened  Sounded like a fascinating project. I would've watched the shit out of it.


----------

